# How to remove stock radio ?



## hot blue (Nov 4, 2006)

i have a 2002 2.0L QR20DE engine X-Trail (NT30 chassis)
jus got it actually... only 36,000Km on it
it was bought used in Japan and shipped to Trinidad(Caribbean) where it was then resold... its a normal thing in the caribbean... referred to as 'foreign used'

anyway.... i want to remove the double DIN radio that came with it... does anyone have any instructions/pics on doing this ?
does the entire front dash come off to do this ?
thanks for the help... i can see that ill be on the forum alot from now on

-Glynn.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Glynn and welcome to the forum.

We can help you better and provide more accurate responses if you can show us the dash set-up and layout of your model, as there are 2 variants for the xtrail which have different dash layouts and removing the radio is different between the two.


----------



## hot blue (Nov 4, 2006)

i found a pic online that looks like mine
the only diff is that mine is right hand drive but that shouldnt make a diff.










let me know if this helps
otherwise i will take a more closeup pic of the one i have


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Glynn,

You have the same xtrail model like mine, so removing the radio is VERY easy.

Open the left cooler box and inside it you will see a 10mm bolt, remove that bolt and tilt the steering wheel all the way down, then unclip the whole plastic (silver) fascia around the radio with your finger nails, it will come off easily and there are no more screws holding it in place.

As soon as you remove that silver plastic fascia, you will see 4 screws holding the double-din radio in place, take off these 4 screws and the radio will be in your hands.


----------



## hot blue (Nov 4, 2006)

thanks alot for the info
that was easiest deck removal i have ever done
one 10mm bolt and some clips..... easy pickings

thanks again


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

*Radio Removal.*

How about the removal of a 2006 XTrail Bonavista Edition. The stock radio socks and I want to change it to a Pioneer MP3 Player. Any manual or pictures with steps will be very helpfully. I am also wondering if it will void the warranty somehow. Thanks.


----------



## Pigpen (Jan 18, 2007)

I was actually curious about radio removal as well....specifically the fascia/cluster lid removal.....(I have a 2006 bonavista)

I can see previous posts that state you can just snap it off:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/113959-xtrail-dashboard-please-help.html

For those of you that have done so, did you have to use some sort or tool to disengage those clips first? 
I'm afraid of pulling and just snapping them off 

Thanks,
Lon


----------



## potatopeel (Jun 24, 2014)

aussietrail said:


> Thanks Glynn,
> 
> You have the same xtrail model like mine, so removing the radio is VERY easy.
> 
> ...


----------

